

HN Poll: Is your heart in San Francisco? - smoyer

A now dead submission last evening made me wonder whether the readership of HN believes their future lies in San Francisco.  What could be better than asking you?  Please vote below, then comment if you feel you have something to add.
======
bartonfink
I won't be moving there in any foreseeable future. Cost of living is too high,
and I don't see that the quality of life there is worth the premium I'd pay.

EDIT - Is there a reason this isn't a traditional poll? Nobody can see the
results since the options are just regular comments with hidden karma.

------
smoyer
I would be willing to move there for the perfect opportunity

------
smoyer
I wouldn't move there

------
smoyer
I definitely want to move there

~~~
washedup
Ocean, terrain, climate seem like a great combo (being from the Midwest).

------
smoyer
I already live in San Francisco

